# 6 way European Multifunctional Leash



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone use a leash like this? I came across it while looking for a nice leather leash, I'm just curious how it works?

Amazon.com: 6 Way European Multifunctional Leather Dog Leash, Adjustable Schutzhund Lead Black 49"-94" Long, 1/2" Wide (12 mm) for Medium Dogs: Pet Supplies


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Well, it seems to be a common leather leash! 
You can adjust the length by changing the position of the swivel snap.
Not really good if you work with your dog because they're fairly long and heavy. 
I use a similar one if I take them out for walks where they can't run offleash. (Not leather, but a "gripper" one, I just like them better and they're not THAT expensive here...  --> Amazon.com: Gripper Police Lead 7' Red: Pet Supplies )


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info. They actually seem pretty handy, might give it a try.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

I have one.Use it most for offleash hiking, love how I can have leash around me and wont slip. It is quite heavy and I do not use it for training.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

andreaB said:


> I have one.Use it most for offleash hiking, love how I can have leash around me and wont slip. It is quite heavy and I do not use it for training.


That's pretty much what I would use it for too. Thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't have one, but I know people who do. I believe in addition to adjusting the length of the leash you can also clip it around your waist or wear it around your shoulder, bandolier style, so you're hands free.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the design is fine but I would worry about failure if it is a rivet-only lead. I have a police lead kind of like that but I would just as well carry different leads for different things. I do like a ring in the handle so I can drape over shoulder and clip.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Take a look at these: Latigo Leashes

I dont have the "Multi-Function" leash, just a regular one but I love it 

Michaela


----------

